# Lyft oversaturation



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Everybody is trying to work the guarantee. 15 or 20 Lyft drivers in a 5x5 miles area, and no Uber available. Seems like all passengers switched to Lyft, also.

This morning, for 2 hours I had just 2 trips, one of them 50 miles round trip (half is dead miles, obviously). I spent 1.5 hours, burned about 3 gallons, and got just $18 for this trip, zero tips. It's still less than guarantee.

This evening, for 3 hours online, 1 completed just one trip. 

I got 3 more pings that were all cancelled by passengers when I arrived. Since with such saturation it's impossible to get a ping more than 3 min away, and I arrived in less than 5, they get away with cancellations.

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

You're right about the increased saturation. Uber is torturing drivers, which naturally sends them elsewhere, with Lyft being a big recipient. I'm noticing the same thing happening here in the Chicago area. Lots of Lyft cars just cruising around, praying for a passenger. This week, "Prime Time" rarely shows on the application, because there's almost never a shortage of drivers. 

When there's too much supply, you have to increase the demand. Beyond us giving out $20 "first time rider" vouchers, what can Lyft HQ do to drum up more rider customers? The taxi drivers seem to be really busy, even though their rates are higher than Lyft.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Referrals and guarantees overlapping the UberKiller fallout... some of these ppl are just trying to take advantage of temporary incentives, while waiting on uberhatred to simmer down

...might end up sticking around, though


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

With guarantee, every single driver switched to Lyft. Pax switch to Lyft, too, because when there are 10 or 15 Lyft drivers in my area, there are either 0 or 1-2 Ubers. I just gave a ride to a gal that I've seen before as an Uber rider.

The question is how fast would Lyft go downhill when these guarantee promotion will be over.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

If lyft can show a significant increase of both drivers and passengers in the their report, they can get more money from some investors just like uber did.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Got nothing but $5 cancellation fee in two guaranteed hours!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Yesterday, the Lyft driver saturation was so bad, I was in driver mode for 5 hours and got just one ride for a whopping $3.42 commission. 

Four Lyft drivers within 1/2 mile of my favorite afternoon waiting spot yesterday! I'd drive to where there were no Lyft Drivers, and 10 minutes later, one was coming up from the south, and one from the NE, right to where I was. We were circling like hungry buzzards, all over the Chicago area.

If the reminder of this week turns out to be like the first half of the week, driving Lyft is no longer worth it in my area.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

1.5 hour before guarantee hours, 5 Lyft cars in the neighborhood already.

No surge, still 4 Uber cars available. So many noobs.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I think it's time to start looking for a package delivery gig to augment Lyft. Will check that section of the forum and see if any have popped up this year.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

It's disgusting. Watching 5 cars jockey for a ride on 2nd street in Philly from the bars there just makes me feel terrible...We're being manipulated every week and it's humiliating. I really think a fast food job is less humiliating. I remember I did the same thing last week, illegally parked there for 15 minutes until I got a request who was of course right next to me because there were 10 other cars in a 2 block radius.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Friday night 1am to 2:20, Not a single ping!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Demand is low because it is Spring Break. Boston is not a SB destination. Still, I've had worse Fridays.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Already old news, the easy money crowd already cleared out... Had ~50 pings yesterday, if not more


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lyft simply needs to go down to 20% commission to try to poach drivers over.


----------

